# Quick question



## TheSubieVaper (13/8/20)

Does anyone know of any easy way to remove paint from a Zeus X? It started chipping 
Not a huge fan of Red, would like the tank to match my mod (make the Zeus silver)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (13/8/20)

a buddy of mine did this to his old red zeus x as well. Cant remember what he used but maybe he can explain @EZBlend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## EZBlend (13/8/20)

I started picking pieces off with a tweezer until I got frustrated and sanded with water paper and green soap

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EZBlend (13/8/20)

Just incase you ask what green soap is

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheSubieVaper (13/8/20)

EZBlend said:


> I started picking pieces off with a tweezer until I got frustrated and sanded with water paper and green soap



ok great thank you, and no scratches with this method?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> View attachment 204121
> Does anyone know of any easy way to remove paint from a Zeus X? It started chipping
> Not a huge fan of Red, would like the tank to match my mod (make the Zeus silver)


Put the tank in the freezer without the glass,then drop it in boiling water. The paint might pop off.(1hour)
Or reverse this method. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## EZBlend (13/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> ok great thank you, and no scratches with this method?


Minor scratches the soap and water minimizes them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EZBlend (13/8/20)

Resistance said:


> Put the tank in the freezer without the glass,then drop it in boiling water. The paint might pop off.(1hour)
> Or reverse this method. Good luck!


That's interesting to know. Only on this rta or any even without peeling paint?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (13/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> View attachment 204121
> Does anyone know of any easy way to remove paint from a Zeus X? It started chipping
> Not a huge fan of Red, would like the tank to match my mod (make the Zeus silver)


Strip the tank put only the metal parts in a ultrasonic cleaner with some warm water and pg
Let it run a few cycles 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (13/8/20)

The vaper said:


> Strip the tank put only the metal parts in a ultrasonic cleaner with some warm water and pg
> Let it run a few cycles
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Agree on the of as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/8/20)

EZBlend said:


> That's interesting to know. Only on this rta or any even without peeling paint?


That type of paint that looks like candy peels off if it's not etched properly.
So rapid thermal changes should make it chip off easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (13/8/20)

Resistance said:


> Put the tank in the freezer without the glass,then drop it in boiling water. The paint might pop off.(1hour)
> Or reverse this method. Good luck!


Thanks 
Definitely trying this first, since I don’t own an ultrasonic. Will post results if it goes well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Thanks
> Definitely trying this first, since I don’t own an ultrasonic. Will post results if it goes well



Am keen to hear the outcome either way @TheSubieVaper 

let us know

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (14/8/20)

Think brake fluid will work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (14/8/20)

Skillie@23 said:


> Think brake fluid will work


will consider if all else fails, want to avoid harsh chemicals near my tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (14/8/20)

so I tried the freezer/boiling water first, nothing really happened, so I added sunlight liquid soap to the hot water and started sanding, it immediately just fell off 
Really stoked with the results 
Thanks for all the advice, I now have a matchy matchy setup with the new mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## TheSubieVaper (14/8/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> View attachment 204230


That turned out VERY nice! Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TheSubieVaper (14/8/20)

so the @EZBlend Method is the way to go if anyone wants to do this

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (14/8/20)

That looks really awesome @TheSubieVaper , well done !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AKS (14/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> so I tried the freezer/boiling water first, nothing really happened, so I added sunlight liquid soap to the hot water and started sanding, it immediately just fell off
> Really stoked with the results
> Thanks for all the advice, I now have a matchy matchy setup with the new mod
> View attachment 204228


That looks insanely good.
Love the two-tone black&silver on that mod. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> so I tried the freezer/boiling water first, nothing really happened, so I added sunlight liquid soap to the hot water and started sanding, it immediately just fell off
> Really stoked with the results
> Thanks for all the advice, I now have a matchy matchy setup with the new mod
> View attachment 204228



nice one !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AKS (19/8/20)

So the fire button on my ijoy capo100 died. Perfect tester candidate for paint stripping,been wanting to try. (Thanks for the inspiration, @TheSubieVaper )

Before



After



Then managed to clean out and resolder the fire button,so happy with the result.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (19/8/20)

AKS said:


> So the fire button on my ijoy capo100 died. Perfect tester candidate for paint stripping,been wanting to try. (Thanks for the inspiration, @TheSubieVaper )
> It came out nice. Well done
> 
> Before
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (19/8/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> so I tried the freezer/boiling water first, nothing really happened, so I added sunlight liquid soap to the hot water and started sanding, it immediately just fell off
> Really stoked with the results
> Thanks for all the advice, I now have a matchy matchy setup with the new mod
> View attachment 204228



Looks great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper (19/8/20)

AKS said:


> So the fire button on my ijoy capo100 died. Perfect tester candidate for paint stripping,been wanting to try. (Thanks for the inspiration, @TheSubieVaper )
> 
> Before
> View attachment 204734
> ...



looks awesome, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

